# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  timestamp + update

## Daniel Mores

Hello, fellow asp-db-ers,

I can&#39;t seem to get the timestamp to work right.
Here&#39;s the code:

Mydb.dbEditFlds = &#34;item1,item_updated[timestamp(dd.mm.yy hh:mm:ss)]&#34; 

It works, somehow, but only when I add a NEW record.

Please help me  :Smilie: 

Thanks,
Daniel Mores,
www.mores.cc

----------


## Frank Kwong

Check out the latest syntax. The Add and UPdate has been separated to provide more control ->

http://www.aspdb.org/doc/default.htm

FK


------------
Daniel Mores at 3/27/01 4:26:21 AM


Hello, fellow asp-db-ers,

I can&#39;t seem to get the timestamp to work right.
Here&#39;s the code:

Mydb.dbEditFlds = &#34;item1,item_updated[timestamp(dd.mm.yy hh:mm:ss)]&#34; 

It works, somehow, but only when I add a NEW record.

Please help me  :Smilie: 

Thanks,
Daniel Mores,
www.mores.cc

----------

